# The boys



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Haven't posted any pics yet, figured I would share some:

Tux



























Cabo


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

What a good looking pair of dogs! Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pictures are really good!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Great looking dogs, and fanastic photos of dock diving. It's always nice to see the whole dog in a big photo!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

great pics


----------

